# cycling with a tooth abscess



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

I developed an abscess under a tooth over the last few days, it is damned painful and I have been put on Codeine for pain management and antibiotics for the infection. I have been roped into doing the Manchester to Blackpool this Sunday and was thinking about cycling most of the way back so over 100 miles. Has anyone cycled with an abscess any distance? if so how did you get on or should I just knock this on the head and let my friend down now?


----------



## WychwoodTrev (7 Jul 2011)

I have and it basicly knocked the stuffing out of me, but that was before I was on antibiotics. All I can say is see how you feel onthe day you might be over the worst by sunday


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I developed an abscess under a tooth over the last few days, it is damned painful and I have been put on Codeine for pain management and antibiotics for the infection. I have been roped into doing the Manchester to Blackpool this Sunday and was thinking about cycling most of the way back so over 100 miles. Has anyone cycled with an abscess any distance? if so how did you get on or should I just knock this on the head and let my friend down now?



Just be aware that the codeine will seriously dull your senses (even if you think you are fine). Best of luck.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2011)

How many mg of codene ? 6mg is what comes in the over the counter paracetemol/codene tabs. 15 mg is that bit stronger - prescription, and 30 mg is the stuff you get after an op (I know).

Just watch side effects - they can upset stomachs. 

See how you feel in a couple of days.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

fossyant said:


> How many mg of codene ? 6mg is what comes in the over the counter paracetemol/codene tabs. 15 mg is that bit stronger - prescription, and 30 mg is the stuff you get after an op (I know).
> 
> Just watch side effects - they can upset stomachs.
> 
> See how you feel in a couple of days.


The ones I get over the counter are 8mg/500mg Codeine / paracetemo. They also make you very constipated!!


----------



## ventoux50 (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Just be aware that the codeine will seriously dull your senses (even if you think you are fine). Best of luck.




Agree with that,

also I don't think it's a good idea to be stressing the body with a 100 miler when you've got an active infection present (even if you're on antibiotics)

The danger is that some infections can course round the body and end up doing long term damage elsewhere (possibly to the heart muscle  )

Theres always another day to ride 100 miles !

Get well first.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Codeine is useless, if you can take ibuprofen you should. Ab's have little benefit as well, you need to get someone to get into the tooth and get rid of the bugs. There is no indication for ab's in a healthy patient without raised temperature, your immune system will cope. 

If you want I can give you the names of several endodontists in s manchester / wilmslow.

My username comes from my job as an endodontist dealing with just tooth abscess all day. If it's opened today or tomorrow you will be absolutely fine for Sunday, if it's really bad there are two dentist mates who are on the ride as well :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> My username comes from my job as an endodontist dealing with just tooth abscess all day. If it's opened today or tomorrow you will be absolutely fine for Sunday, *if it's really bad there are two dentist mates who are on the ride as well* :-)


Would they be able to do a roadside abscess drain. What will they carry in their rucksacks


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Would they be able to do a roadside abscess drain. What will they carry in their rucksacks




Allen key can fix anything, the route goes pretty close to one guys practice :-)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> Allen key can fix anything, the route goes pretty close to one guys practice :-)



Glad you took the comment in humour. Also great news for our OP should he decide to ride


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

I am on ibuprofen as well as codeine sulphate 30 mg. What has now reared its ugly head is that my dentist is trying to make me get it sorted privately. I am an NHS patient and they are claiming they have to refer this to their other surgery run by the senior partner. A friend who is a (private) dentist but used to do NHS work has informed me that this is known as "gaming" and that I should be given the option to have the NHS treatment rather than the £400+ private treatment or they are not fulfilling their NHS contract. I am not a happy chap.

Thanks for the offer Endoman it is appreciated. I will see how the next couple of telephone calls go.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I am on ibuprofen as well as codeine sulphate 30 mg. What has now reared its ugly head is that my dentist is trying to make me get it sorted privately. I am an NHS patient and they are claiming they have to refer this to their other surgery run by the senior partner. A friend who is a (private) dentist but used to do NHS work has informed me that this is known as "gaming" and that I should be given the option to have the NHS treatment rather than the £400+ private treatment or they are not fulfilling their NHS contract. I am not a happy chap.
> 
> Thanks for the offer Endoman it is appreciated. I will see how the next couple of telephone calls go.



So your dentist is incapable of dealing with the abscess? I would tell him the calls are being recorded and ask him why he needs to refer you.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

I have just spoken to the practice manager who has arranged for me to see another dentist at the same practice on the NHS tomorrow. She said the dentist should not have told me that I had to go private and that I should have been offered an NHS option as well. Also the initial consulatation with the other surgery is free of charge. I got a feeling they were backing down somewhat when challenged.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2011)

30mg of codene - I'd give the ride a miss if not off them ? Didn't do me much good after my shoulder op. I was on them, paracetemol and diclofenac.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

I hope you get it sorted. Sadly the Nhs is often woefully inadequate for these things hence abs given to get rid of pts. Your mate is correct re gaming. If he can do it pvt he can do it Nhs. If referral is re complexity it's different which is why I exist. There is zero Nhs funding for what I do though so I left about 8 years ago.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have just spoken to the practice manager who has arranged for me to see another dentist at the same practice on the NHS tomorrow. She said the dentist should not have told me that I had to go private and that I should have been offered an NHS option as well. Also the initial consulatation with the other surgery is free of charge. I got a feeling they were backing down somewhat when challenged.



Whatever makes you think that


----------



## Bman (7 Jul 2011)

One of the side effects of Codine is drowsiness and it definitely makes me drowsy. 

I wouldnt ride while on Codine, just like I wouldnt drive.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Bongman said:


> One of the side effects of Codine is drowsiness and it definately makes me drowsy.
> 
> I wouldnt ride while on Codine, just like I wouldnt drive.



After my assault last year I was on 30/500 co-codimol. I was clinically stoned for two weeks.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Google " Oxford League" tells you from randomised clinical trials what really works.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> Google " Oxford League" tells you from randomised clinical trials what really works.



Interesting. So codeine is a pretty poor potentially addictive painkiller. While higher doseage ibuprofen is right up there. have not taken any codeine yet today, on that evidence I will stick to the ibuprofen.


----------



## endoman (7 Jul 2011)

Intersperse the ibuprofen with paracetemol and you have about the best combination.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Interesting. So codeine is a pretty poor potentially addictive painkiller. While higher doseage ibuprofen is right up there. have not taken any codeine yet today, on that evidence I will stick to the ibuprofen.



Codeine is seriously addictive. I had withdrawals after my two weeks on the stuff.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> Intersperse the ibuprofen with paracetemol and you have about the best combination.



Thank you. Always good to know


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Codeine is seriously addictive. I had withdrawals after my two weeks on the stuff.



I don't think that point is highlighted enough. I was told by my doctor to take Solpadeine after a back injury about ten years ago and I had a devil of a job trying to stop the things again.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

tyred said:


> I don't think that point is highlighted enough. I was told by my doctor to take Solpadeine after a back injury about ten years ago and I had a devil of a job trying to stop the things again.


I tend to think I am more succeptable than most as I have a compulsive/addictive personality (for weeks after my only operation that involved a Pre-Med and General Anaesthetic I wanted that feeling of spacedoutness I get from the premed. I was 14 at the time!!!). Most Pain Killers don't touch me for some reason so I avoid them where-ever possible.


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

Codeine is an opiate like heroin and has the same addictive qualities.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Codeine is an opiate like heroin and has the same addictive qualities.



It is a Morphine derivative isn't it?


----------



## david1701 (7 Jul 2011)

the constipation thing with paracetamol is handy to know, I have ibs so have issues with ibuprofen and would often double up Imodium and paracetamol to control pain and movements without realising I was od'ing on the Imodium effect


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> It is a Morphine derivative isn't it?



Yep I think they all come from the same starting point. i.e. the opium poppie, although there is probably some synthetic way of creating it nowadays.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (7 Jul 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Yep I think they all come from the same starting point. i.e. the opium poppie, although there is probably some synthetic way of creating it nowadays.



I'm sure there is. Rather like digitalis, aspirin er can't think of others at the mo


----------



## accountantpete (7 Jul 2011)

The abscess should be 99% dead by Friday night so you shouldn't need any painkillers.

On the tooth - NHS are reluctant to fund root canal treatments because a lot are a waste of time and expense.


----------



## Arsen Gere (8 Jul 2011)

IMHO I'd wait and see how you feel the day before.
A lot of bacterial infections clear up in 24hrs with good antibiotics. But infections are known to alter your blood composition and decrease performance.
I've had root canal work on the NHS for gangrene in a tooth so I'd think it should be sorted for you on the NHS. My preference was 
the paracetamol and ibruprofen taken 2 hrs apart so 4 hours between each.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jul 2011)

Update just been to the dentist after my rant the other day. They have opened up the tooth, disinfected the canals and added an antibiotic sterilising solution, the guy (not my normal dentist) has also doubled the dose of antibiotics. He thinks I should be fine to cycle on Sunday. Strangely they have done all of this on the NHS and I have an NHS appointment with the dentist on Wednesday. I am still going to the free private consultation on Monday just to see how much more it would cost.


----------



## Zoiders (8 Jul 2011)

Be careful with strenuous exercise with gum disease until it's cleared up.

Gum and tooth infections are unique in that they directly infect your bloodstream straight away, this then allows your heart muscle to become infected.

People have died from it.


----------

